# κινητήρια ισχύς



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2010)

Ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη για το τόσο στοιχειώδες ερώτημά μου, ωστόσο δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά. Μεταφράζω ένα συμβολαιογραφικό έγγραφο, το οποίο περιγράφει κάτι μηχανήματα (που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι, εννοείται), και για το ένα από αυτά λέει ότι είναι «κινητήριας ισχύος 15HP», 15 ίππων, δηλαδή, αλλά πώς τη λέμε την κινητήρια ισχύ αγγλιστί; Σκέτο power; 

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να μου τις ρίξει, παρελθοντικές ντομάτες εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2010)

Θα έλεγα απλώς motor power (υπάρχει παγίδα στην ερώτηση);


----------



## Bella (Feb 8, 2010)

Ηorsepower, νομίζω.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> (υπάρχει παγίδα στην ερώτηση);


Ναι, οι ντομάτες που θα φάω θα είναι πολύ μπαγιάτικες;  Είμαι τελείως άσχετη με αυτά. Προσπάθησα να το εξηγήσω στον αναθέτοντα, αλλά τίποτα. Βιαζόμαστε, γαρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2010)

Bella said:


> Ηorsepower, νομίζω.



Horsepower = HP


----------



## Bella (Feb 8, 2010)

Αυτό νόμιζα ότι ρωτούσε. Παρανόησις... sorry.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

Ή "engine power". Αλλά αρκεί και το σκέτο power αφού το HP τα λέει όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2010)

Bella said:


> Αυτό νόμιζα ότι ρωτούσε. Παρανόησις... sorry.


Λογικό· αυτή είναι πιο αναμενόμενη ερώτηση: Τι σημαίνει HP;


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 8, 2010)

Δεν σημαίνει Hewlett Packard; 

Το Power Drive που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό είναι τελείως άσχετο;


----------

